# The hanging lizard



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

was outside shooting my B.B. shooter, when out of the corner of my eye i saw the lizard crawling along the top of a metal shelf i have outside. i loaded up a paintball and did a soft shot( i drew about 2 or 3 inches) at the metal below his belly. i connected ! he jumped up a lil bit but somehow managed to hold onto a little hole in the shelving meant for screws. as he was kicking around i just grabbed him, took a couple of pics and let him go on his merry way. well, i know its not a kill, but it was harmless. heres some pics of him and my slingshot.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

ahaha cool buddy, I use semi dry clay balls to hunt them.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Imperial said:


> was outside shooting my B.B. shooter, when out of the corner of my eye i saw the lizard crawling along the top of a metal shelf i have outside. i loaded up a paintball and did a soft shot( i drew about 2 or 3 inches) at the metal below his belly. i connected ! he jumped up a lil bit but somehow managed to hold onto a little hole in the shelving meant for screws. as he was kicking around i just grabbed him, took a couple of pics and let him go on his merry way. well, i know its not a kill, but it was harmless. heres some pics of him and my slingshot.


Nice slingshot! :banana: This is probably how Mr Lizard feels,


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Those wee lizards eat a lot of noxious insects ... so be kind to the poor buggers.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Catch and re;ease. Way cool man. They are little friends that consume insects as Charles stated. Nice touch and thanks for posting.


----------

